# Home Theater/Gaming Projector



## scparrish (Oct 28, 2014)

Well as of late I have really been thinking about stepping up from my Sharp 70 LC-70SQ15U. 

I have read a lot on forums and quite a bit on the projector review sites. Any pointers or recommendations are appreciated.

Below are a list of things that I would like to projector to do well and overcome:
Low input lag
Overcome some ambient lighting, 2 large windows and a set of french doors allow some light even with blinds.
Good for viewing Blu Rays and other HD material, decent black levels.
Seating distance will range from 12-17 feet. This is a large living room
The projector will be ceiling mounted 14-16 feet away from the wall it will project on.
Aiming for 120" picture

Options I have been considerig:
1. Panasonic PT-ae8000u, older model, picture quality?
2. Sony VPL-HW40ES, is it really brighter than the first Sony?
3. Sony VPL-HW55ES, is it bright enough? This one is a maybe due to the higher price. Would really like to compare to decide if it's "worth it"

Thanks for any input ahead of time. I will likely be looking for a screen to go with after I get the initial projector picked out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can only speak for the Panasonc AE8000u. I have one and it is fantastic for movies, Watched the Canadian CFL Grey cup final on it a couple weeks ago (like the Superbowl but smaller) and it was fantastic. I run a 120" screen and had lighting on in the room and it was plenty bright.


----------



## scparrish (Oct 28, 2014)

I assumed the picture would be plenty good. After reading the comparison reviews out there, which I take with a grain of salt, they had me questioning its' capabilities.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

scparrish said:


> I assumed the picture would be plenty good. After reading the comparison reviews out there, which I take with a grain of salt, they had me questioning its' capabilities.


I am running the AE8000 with a 195" scope screen (dedicated Theater), and the picture is great. I use it for browsing the internet, movies, and Xbox one/PS3 racing games, and it is fine.


----------



## scparrish (Oct 28, 2014)

I primarily play call of duty and I could tell a noticeable difference in input lag when I went from an old plasma to my sharp led. So have decently low input lag is important to me.


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

I just got a Sony HW40ES to replace my ViewSonic Pro8100. As good as the Pro8100 was, the Sony is even better.


----------



## scparrish (Oct 28, 2014)

I am a little concerned making the dive into a projector from a TV in the living room. I really hope I get this right the first time.


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

I use a 1080i projector for gaming being the Yamaha DPX 530 which I have had for years and I experience no lag at all. When I upgrade to a JVC x9000 or something of the like,I will still keep the Yamaha for gaming duties.Sometimes the image can look a little washed out in brighter light but with the lights out it still looks great. Sony are making some nice projectors now as is Optoma and JVC but I don't know what they would be like for gaming.


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

drummerboy1962 said:


> I use a 1080i projector for gaming being the Yamaha DPX 530 which I have had for years and I experience no lag at all. When I upgrade to a JVC x9000 or something of the like,I will still keep the Yamaha for gaming duties.Sometimes the image can look a little washed out in brighter light but with the lights out it still looks great. Sony are making some nice projectors now as is Optoma and JVC but I don't know what they would be like for gaming.


Dont go a JVC. I had one and the input lag was terrible but for movies its amazing. I now have the Epson 9300 / 6040ub to play games on and movies. It pretty good. I tested tge input lag and made a couple videos for people to check out.






Gaming is insane on it - Battlefield 1 on PC


----------



## travi_74 (Dec 10, 2013)

Agree with HatlessChimp.

JVC's are generally black-level champs (so its no surprise they output a lovely picture), but have a higher input lag compared to other brands.

The Epsons are fairly good in that regard. I had the Epson 8700UB that I occasionally gamed on, and never felt any lag. 
The Sony's are also better than JVC for gaming, but not as quick as the Epson's, IMO.


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

Why not another video. ? Finally got the chance to try BF1 without the kids home during the day.


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

This is through the xbox one s.


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

PS4 Pro vs Xbox One S: The Movie Battle!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I sell the EPSON's... alot of 5040, which I also own.... AMAZING PQ for the money... As good as the JVC and SONY which I also sell... For the money / PQ combo EPSON is the way to go...


----------

